# Ricky Gervais and Elmo interview



## Jazzey (Aug 16, 2009)

I happen to be Elmo's biggest fan...

YouTube - Gervais + Elmo = Hilarity on 'Sesame Street'


----------



## why (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Fiver (Aug 16, 2009)

OH GOD! I'm laughing, I'm laughing!

"It's called 'acting,' Mr. Gervais, 'acting.'" 

That's my new excuse for wearing pajamas all day.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 16, 2009)

...somehow, how did I know you'd appreciate this Fiver?


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 21, 2009)

YouTube - Sesame Street: Set Your Piggies Free


----------

